# Стволовые клетки. Финиш...



## Гарри (19 Дек 2014)

Собственно говоря все к этому шло. Финита ля комедия.
Что делать бедолагам, которые подверглись процедуре отбора вещества диска, затем заплатили 10-15 тыс Евро за лабораторное выращивание и последующий ввод в диск?
Природу не обманешь. Лучшим лечение по прежнему остается регулярная (пожизненная) домашняя ЛФК.
В ближайшее время следует ожидать крушения "современных высокотехнологичных" методов оперативного лечения....

http://lenta.ru/news/2014/12/19/riken/


----------

